# nie number



## john75 (May 18, 2013)

just a quick question, if I want to rent an apartment long term ie 6 months or longer do I need a nie number/ Spanish bank account as I keep getting mixed info? thanks in advance!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you are going to be living in Spain for more than three months you are supposed to apply for residency and that comes with an NIE. Life will be a whole lot easier with a Spanish bank account.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... you will also become tax resident if you are here for more than 6 months in any calendar year. This will require you to submit a tax return.


----------



## john75 (May 18, 2013)

thanks Alcalaina! do you know the best/quickest way of getting the residency/nie,? thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

john75 said:


> thanks Alcalaina! do you know the best/quickest way of getting the residency/nie,? thanks



There is only one way to get it and that's to visit your local extranjaria (usually located in you National Police Station).

You will require proof of sufficient income and proof of health care.


----------



## john75 (May 18, 2013)

thanks snikpoh all info much appreciated!!


----------



## john75 (May 18, 2013)

what is extranjaria? and I don't have health care? do you mean I will have to get it when I go over there? don't understand


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

john75 said:


> what is extranjaria? and I don't have health care? do you mean I will have to get it when I go over there? don't understand


_extranjería_ is the immigration department in the Spanish police.
Healthcare - no you probably aren't covered and will therefore have to prove that you have private cover. This gives you all the basic info
https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-in-spain


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The Extranjera is the department for foreigners at the police station.You will need to prove you have enough to live on (around €600 a month or some savings) and that you have some sort of health insurance. 

If you are coming here to take up a job, your employers should pay this for you (Seguridad Social). If you are getting a UK state pension, you can get free health cover - contact the Dept for Work and Pensions in Newcastle for an S1 application form. If neither of these things apply, you will need private health insurance.


----------



## john75 (May 18, 2013)

cheers for the link an info pesky!


----------



## john75 (May 18, 2013)

thanks again alcalaina now I understand!!


----------

